# [Software] Pasar de Ext3 a Ext4 conservando los ficheros

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas!

Estoy instalando una nueva Gentoo. Levante Ssh y fui haciendola desde otra Gentoo lo cual me resulto hiper practico. Resulta que fui verificando lo que hacia pero dado que el manual no esta al corriente corriente de los cambios hice un mke2fs -j /dev/sda3 por error por lo que mi particion quedo formateada con ext3, estoy en lo correcto no?

Quisiera pasarla a ext4, tengo otro disco en la misma maquina y se me ocurrio hacer una especie de imagen o usar dd.

Mis preguntas son:

¿Que seria lo más conveninete para pasar esa Ext3 a Ext4 sin perder la informacion?

¿Existen ventajas significativas para que valga la pena hacer el cambio en cuestion?

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## rivapic

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Que seria lo más conveninete para pasar esa Ext3 a Ext4 sin perder la informacion?

 

Yo he actualizado varias veces de ext3 a ext4 sin perdida de información.

El sistema de fichero tiene que estar desmontado.

```
# tune2fs -O extents,uninit_bg,dir_index /dev/sdxx
```

Despues de ejecutar esto, DEBES pasarle un fsck. Te dirá que se han encontrado errores de checksum, es normal.

```
# fsck -pf /dev/sdxx
```

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Existen ventajas significativas para que valga la pena hacer el cambio en cuestion? 

 

No te sabría decir hasta que punto hay ventajas, hay mucha información por la red, al no ser traumático el cambió no pierdes nada, pero claro depende de lo sensible que sea tus datos.

Recuerda que el grub que hay actualmente en el árbol de portage no soporta /boot en ext4.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Genial! Muchas gracias por responder.

Ya lo probe y funciono.

Ojo cuando uno copia el texto, que buscando luego lo copie de otro lugar, la O (de Osvaldo mayuscula) la toma como un CERO.

Gracias de nuevo y que gusto estar teniendo cosas que resolver otra vez con Gentoo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Una actualización de este tipo no habilita todas las ventajas de ext4 sobre archivos preexistentes con aterioridad hasta que estos no hayan sido reescritos. La mejor forma de comprobar la diferencia, que si que se nota, es mover con rsync o cp -a todo el contenido a otro disco o partición de ida y vuelta.

Salud!

----------

